# Der Wächter - Kleiner Lei(d)tfaden



## Aurengur (12. Juni 2007)

Link für aktuellen Leitfaden

Thema Aggro (=Bedrohung)
Dieser Wert, der nirgendwo wirklich exakt ausgeführt bzw. beschrieben wird, dient den Mobs als Wert für das Angreifen des, aus der Sicht des Mobs, Ziel.

Vereinfacht ausgedrückt stellt es sich so dar, dass der Player, der die meiste Aggro hat, auch zumeist der ist, der vom Gegner attackiert wird. Damageklassen sind, wie bei anderen Spielen auch, hierbei sehr betroffen. 

Wie bei HDRO genau das Verhältnis Schaden/Heilung : Aggro verhält ist mir momentan noch nicht bekannt, doch sobald ich etwas genaueres darüber erfahre, werde ich natürlich dementsprechende Postings fortführen.

Wichtig anzumerken ist, dass der Aggrowert wie bereits erwähnt nicht nur der Schaden ist, den ein Charakter ausübt. normalerweise ist das Verhältnis hier 1:1. Heilung hat in den meisten Onlinegames mit einer solchen Struktur wie HDRO ebenfalls einen fixierten Aggrowert, der etwa 2:1 ist. Dies heißt im Einzelnen, dass 2 Punkte Heilwirkung in etwa 1 Punkt Aggro/Bedrohung ist.

Betrachtet man es aus der sicht eines Tanks (Wächter) kann dies schnell zu einer Übernahme der Aggro durch einen Heiler sein. Doch besitzt der Wächter fähigkeiten den Mob an sich zu binden, die so genannten Aggrozwangmaßnahmen, wie etwa Irritierender Schlag.

Das Gefüge einer funktionierenden Heldengruppe in einer Instanz ist besonders im hohen Levelbereich stark von der Gruppe und deren Crowdcontrol abhängig. 

Crowdcontrol ist an sich nur ein Wort für das Zusammenspiel der Gruppe, wobei darauf geachtet wird, dass die Aggro immer beim Tank/Wächter bleibt, und bei einem Ausbruch auf andere Gruppenspieler, diese sich vor den Tank begeben, um dort die Aggro wieder vom Tank übernehmen zu lassen. Kunst im Gruppenspiel ist es jedoch, dass nur der eingeteilte Tank die Aggro hat, und sonst niemand. Der Tank wird sich zwecks Aggroaufnahme auch nicht von der Stelle bewegen, da dieser eine Sonderstellung innerhalb der Gruppe hat, in Kombination mit seinem Heiler. 

Wenn die Crowdcontrol stimmt, und die Gruppe diese beherrscht, dann wird jeder Gegner problemloser zu legen sein, als bei einer Gruppierung ohne Crowdcontrol.



T A N K E N:
Die Aufgabe des Tankens war schon immer eine der schwierigsten, seit es OnlineGames gab. Der Knackpunkt ist es ja, dass der Mob wirklich bei einem bleibt, und nicht einfach so wegspaziert, um sich einen anderen zu krallen. Der Tank ist eine Aggromaschine, und erzeugt diese um die Mobs an sich zu binden. Klar ist, dass dieser Charakter natürlich auch den meisten Heilaufwand benötigt, weshalb gewisse Attribute besonders wichtig sind. 

Zum einen ist es die Vitalität, die über die Lebenspunkte des Charakters entscheidet, sowie Blockwert, Parade und Ausweichen. Bestimmte Skills verursachen beim Gegner mehr Aggro/Bedrohung als andere, die womöglich mehr Schaden anrichten, doch geht es primär in diesem Beitrag um das Verhalten des Tanks.

Bei HDRO befinden wir uns in der glücklichen Situation, dass der Tank mehrere Gegner gleichzeitig attackieren kann, wodurch ein Aggroaufbau auf mehrere Mobs möglich ist. Wenn man tankt, ist es ganz essentiell, dass man vor den Mobs steht, und kein Mob hinter dem Tank ist. Dies hat folgenden Hintergrund:

Gegner die hinter dem Tank stehen können nicht pariert und/oder geblockt werden. Außerdem ist die Ausweichchance stark reduziert. Weiters ist es einfacher für den Mob kritische Treffer zu erzielen, wodurch natürlich auch der Schaden, der zu heilen ist, zunimmt.

Natürlich ist es nicht immer einfach einen Gegner bei sich zu halten, vor allem, wenn man mit Damagedealern, wie Jägern und Waffenmeistern unterwegs ist. Der Tank ist ein statischer Charakter in einer Kampfszene, der an einem Punkt stehen bleibt, sobald die Mobs vor ihm sind. Falls sich Mobs hinter ihn stellen geht er rückwärts, bis der Mob vor ihm steht und ihn frontal angreift. Bricht ein Mob aus dem Aggroverband aus und bewegt sich auf einen anderen Spieler zu, so ist es nicht Ziel des Tanks diesem Mob zu folgen, denn eher die vorhandenen Mobs weiter zu tanken. Zieht ein Heiler Aggro, so bewegt sich der Heiler vor den Tank, der den ihn attackierenden Mob anvisiert, und wartet bis der Tank die Aggro an sich nimmt. Dies macht der Tank mit dem Anklicken des Heilers über das Gruppenfeld und dem Drücken der Taste F. Es ist wichtig, dass der Heiler/Barde schnellstmöglich die Aggro verliert, wobei der Tank seinen Standort nicht verlässt, denn sobald er dies tut, riskiert er den Verlust der Aggro mehrerer anderer Mobs, und gefährdet damit die Gruppe selbst. 

Die nicht Heiler der Gruppe sind angehalten keine Aggro zu ziehen, und haben daher die Aufgabe sich fokussierend auf das Ziel zu konzentrieren, welches der Tank angreift. Dadurch bleibt die Aggro meist beim Tank. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, so begibt sich der Aggro ziehende Charakter ebenfalls vor den Tank und wartet auf die Abnahme der Aggro. Wichtig ist, dass in dieser Situation von der Gesamtgruppe absoluter Damagestop erfolgt, da der Tank die Aggro erneut aufbauen muss.

Es gibt wie bei jedem anderen System auch Attribute, die eine Charakterklasse mehr oder weniger unterstützen. Deshalb werde ich mich in diesem Abschnitt speziell darum Kümmern zu zeigen, welche Attribute, und warum für den Wächter entscheidend sind.

M o r a l:
Moral ist der Wert der Lebensenergie der Angibt, wie viel Schaden von einem Charakter aushaltbar ist, bevor dieser getötet wird. 

K r a f t:  
Jede Fähigkeit, die du bei HDRO einsetzt benötigt eine gewisse Menge an Kraft. Je mehr Kraft, desto mehr Fertigkeiten können eingesetzt werden.

M a c h t:
Macht entscheidet über die Häufigkeit des Blockens und Parierens, sowie die angerichtete Menge an Nahkampfschaden. Weiters wird durch diesen Wert entschieden in wieweit physischer Schaden minimiert wird.

B e w e g l i c h k e i t:
Trefferchance und Kritchance werden durch diesen Wert erhöht, gleich wie das Ausweichen und das Parieren von feindlichen Nahkampfangriffen erhöht wird. Weiters wird durch diesen Wert der Schaden von Fernwaffen erhöht

L e b e n s k r a f t (Vitalität):
Der Maximalwert der Moral wird dadurch erhöht. Weiters regeneriert man dadurch außerhalb einer Kampfsituation schneller Moral. Der schaden, den Feuer bei einem Charakter anrichtet wird ebenfalls dadurch bestimmt und weiters ist der Charakter dadurch resistenter gegen Gift, Krankheit und Verwundungen.

W i l l e:
Der Kraftwert des Charakters wird dadurch erhöht, sowie die Kraftregeneration außerhalb des Kampfs von der Höhe dieses Wertes abhängig ist. Weiters wird dadurch die Furchtanfälligkeit des Charakters beeinflusst.

B e s t i m m u n g:
Bestimmung ermöglicht eine schnellere Kraftregenerationi während des Kampfes. Weiters werden dadurch Heilerfertigkeiten Erfolgreicher.


Nun, der Wächter hat allgemein die Aufgabe den Gegner in einer Instanz an sich zu binden, wodurch er durch hohe Rüstwerte als Schadensregulation und diversen Fähigkeiten, sehr gut geeignet ist.

Doch was ist nun wichtiger? Lebensenergie, Kraft, Blocken, Parieren, Ausweichen, Schaden, oder Regeneration in, sowie außerhalb des Kampfes?

Nun ein Tank (=Wächter) wird durch vieles ausgezeichnet, doch vor allem durch seine Schadensreduktionsfaktoren, die darüber Auskunft gegeben, wie einfach/schwierig der Heilaufwand für diesen Charakter ist. 

Das heißt im Klartext, dass Block-, Parier-, Ausweich- und Rüstwertung ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Tanks ist. Weiters ist auch die Lebensenergie sehr wichtig.

Einen hohen Rüstwert erhalten wir durch die Art der Rüstung, die der Charakter trägt. (Es ist anzuraten ein eigenes Tankequipment mitzuführen, da Tankequipment sich vom Farmequipment doch stark unterscheidet.) 

Blocken ist allerdings sinnvoller als Parieren, da die meisten Aggro erzeugenden Skills BlockSkills sind, und nicht aus einer Parade des Wächters resultieren. Deshalb ist das Parieren zwar stimmig und sinnhaft, doch auch nur zu einem gewissen Maß.


Farmequipment und Instanzequipment

Warum unterschiedliches Equip für einzelne Situationen so wichtig ist, liegt darin, dass man in Instanzen andere Anforderungen an den Wächter stellt, als im normalen Spiel. 

Auch wenn es auf niedrigen Stufen eher sinnfrei erscheint ist es doch auf hohen Stufen notwendig sich Gedanken über das Equip des Charakters zu machen, um das Maximum an Nutzen herauszuholen. 

Vergesst aber nicht, dass auch die Traits dann zum jeweiligen Equip passen sollten, welches ihr verwendet, denn was hilft euch ein Trait für Rüstwert und Bedrohung beim Farmen, außer, dass ihr noch bedrohlicher auf den Mob wirkt...

Widmen wir uns zuerst dem Farmequipment:
Das Farmequipment besteht meist aus Teilen, die fast ausschließlich Macht besitzen. Beweglichkeit ist das Sekundärattribut beim Farmequip. Parieren gibt uns Damageskills der Paradeoptionen und durch die beiden Attribute Macht und Beweglichkeit erhalten wir diese. Macht gibt uns auch DPS (Schadenserhöhung) sowie gesteigerte Parierchancen, und Beweglichkeit erhöht das Parieren ebenso, und zusätzlich wird unsere Ausweichchance auf gegnerische Angriffe erhöht. 
Rüstungswerte sind nebensächlich beim Farmequipment, da es beim Farmequipment primär darum geht soviel Schaden wie möglich über kurze Zeit zu erzeugen, damit der Mob schneller down geht, und dadurch die Zeitspanne zwischen den einzelnen Mobs verkürzt wird. Denn so wird Farmen erst effektiv. 


Nun zum Instanzequipment:
Das wichtigste am Equipment für Instanzen sind Vitalität und Macht, sowie die richtige Wahl der Traits. Die Aufgabe des Wächters in Instanzen ist nicht die, der Damagedealer der Gruppe oder des Raids zu sein, denn das führt in ein Desaster. 
Tank sein heißt,
Mob binden
Schaden kassieren
Gruppe schützen
Mob behalten
Überleben
und sonst nichts!

Wir erleichtern dem Barden die Aufgabe der Heilung unseres Chars durch das Maximum an erreichbarer Rüstung. Je mehr Rüstwert wir haben, desto mehr Schaden wird reduziert, und je mehr Schaden reduziert wird, desto länger können wir überleben. (gilt für physischen Schaden)
Unsere Lebensenergie ist auch sehr entscheidend, denn je mehr wir haben, desto länger können die Intervalle zwischen den einzelnen Heilungen sein. Einen oder zwei Schläge mehr einzustecken kann oft sehr hilfreich sein.
Der Machtwert ist ebenso ein wichtiger Bestandteil unseres Charakters, denn durch ihn können wir Parieren, Blocken und Schaden austeilen, der unsere Bedrohung beim Mob steigert. 



Unterschied zwischen Parieren und Blocken und Ausweichen

Alle drei dieser passiven Fertigkeiten des Wächters dienen zur Schadensreduktion. Beim Blocken und Parieren werden dadurch Skills aktiviert, die der Wächter zum Damagen, bei erfolgreichen Paraden, und aufbauen von Aggro, beim Blocken, umwandeln kann. 
Wenn einem Angriff pariert, geblockt oder ausgewichen wird erhält der Wächter dadurch keinen Schaden.

Link für aktuellen Leitfaden


----------



## -bloodberry- (12. Juni 2007)

1) Schöne Zusammenfassung, werd's in meinem Übersichtsthread verlinken, okay? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2) Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Blocken und Parieren?
3) Rechtschreibfehler noch raus, sonst klasse.
4) Stell doch noch deinen eigenen Wächter vor, damit man sich besser verdeutlichen kann, wie sich z.B. Tank- und Farm-Equipment unterscheiden.


----------



## Aurengur (12. Juni 2007)

Ist für mich absolut okay, wenn du es verlinkst, kein Thema. Ich hab so oder so vor, dass ich das ganze Thema noch weiter Ausbaue, aber da fehlt mir noch das Level dazu und einige Tests, dann schreib ich auch über die Fertigkeiten noch etwas, die nicht so schlecht sind, und den unterschied zwischen Farm und Instanzequip. 

Das Thema wird sicher noch weiter ausgebaut^^


----------



## Ethrolas (12. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich verneige mich vor dir Aurengur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jörmungandar (12. Juni 2007)

Seehr schön beschrieben!! Hut ab!!
Ich spiel den Wächter sehr gerne...aber in Instanzen bekomm ich immer noch Hörner, wenn ich die Agro nicht halten kann...Ich erklär es jedes mal meinen "Kameraden", aber neee...der Waffenmeister pullt, oder der Hunter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...dann ist immer das große sterben angesagt und ich bekomm den Ärger, weil ich die Agro nicht halten konnte...


----------



## Kerindor (22. August 2007)

Jörmungandar schrieb:


> Ich erklär es jedes mal meinen "Kameraden", aber neee...der Waffenmeister pullt, oder der Hunter...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Allerdings. Das ist manchmal extrem ärgerlich und vorallem auch sehr teuer wenn der WM mal wieder mit Horrido ins Verderben rennt und dann kurz vorm sterben mit der Meute im schlepp diese in Richtung Barden zieht.


----------



## Knutkiller (1. September 2008)

Aurengur schrieb:


> Beweglichkeit ist das Sekundärattribut beim Farmequip.


Wenn Beweglichkeit das Sekundärattribut ist, was ist dann das Primärattribut?
Entweder verschrieben oder ich laber hier mal wieder kacke *hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waldhouse (5. September 2008)

wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab ist beim Farmequip die reihenfolge folgende: Macht und dann Beweglichkeit


----------



## Aurengur (9. September 2008)

Primär Macht, sekundär Beweglichkeit beim Farmequip.


----------



## Kerindor (19. September 2008)

Ich geb zu, ich habe nur ein einziges Equip. ^^ Spaltenset, Laerdans Verteidiger und Freilöser im Raid, Uralten Hochglanz Zweihänder zum farmen.
Nach all der Zeit hab ich für mich festgestellt, das das "Unterteilen" in Farm und Raid für mich keinen Sinn macht. Ob ich den Mob nun in 15 Sekunden kille oder 13,5 macht kaum einen Unterschied.
Effektiver ist es mit einem befreundeten Jäger zusammen farmen zu gehen (oder sich selbst einen anzulegen). 

Vorteil der Variante ist nur ein voller "Gebrauchsbeutel", eine "Raidkiste" und 3 freie Lootsäcke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (22. September 2008)

Das ist richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elhandor (21. Oktober 2008)

Hey Kerindor,

hat nichts mit den Fragen zu tun - aber woher kommt die tolle Signatur?


----------



## Olfmo (21. Oktober 2008)

Elhandor schrieb:


> Hey Kerindor,
> 
> hat nichts mit den Fragen zu tun - aber woher kommt die tolle Signatur?




Habe einfach mal gegoogelt (felarion lotro signatures, so wie es bei ihm klein in der signatur steht^^)

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...age=1&pp=10

da solltest du alle infos finden


----------



## Elhandor (22. Oktober 2008)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Habe einfach mal gegoogelt (felarion lotro signatures, so wie es bei ihm klein in der signatur steht^^)
> 
> http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...age=1&pp=10
> 
> da solltest du alle infos finden




THX


----------



## Knuppi (10. März 2009)

Elhandor schrieb:


> THX



Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte fragen welche Rasse die Beste sein wird?
Ich selber tendiere zum Hobbit oder Zwerg aber welcher ist nun wirklich sinnvoller im "endgame"?
mfg
Sebastian


----------



## Olfmo (11. März 2009)

völlig wurscht, nimm das was du willst!


----------



## Gromthar (11. März 2009)

Zwerg!

Hobbits sind zu nett,
Menschen sind zu weich,
und Elben haben keinen Bartwuchs!


----------

